# Where can i get baytril??



## FayeARooney (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got a very poorly mouse whos about 7 months old.
We've come to the conclusion that she's got a respiration problem...
Symptoms are;
Hiccuping/clicking
Dramatic weight loss
Not moving around as much
Dragging her hind legs and a very boney tail

I've heard that baytril is about the only cure. Not sure where i can get other than going to the vets.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry but your mouse sounds like it's got a lot more wrong with it than a respiratory infection. A respiratory infection wouldn't cause hind leg paralysis. It sounds like you need to see a vet pretty urgently.

Baytril is a prescription drug and as such can only be prescribed by a vet.


----------

